# Welche Manastones für welche Klassen sinnvoll sind!



## Navidgirnuod (27. September 2009)

Hallihallo da sich hier eine Menge qualiativ weniger guter Beiträge sammeln möchte ich einmal einen etwas interessanteren beisteuern.
Es geht um die Manasteine die die jeweiligen Klassen während ihrer Lvl-Phase sockeln "sollten".

Generell denke ich das es bis lv25 für alle Klassen Sinn macht soviel Schaden zu verursachen wie man nur kann, da 1. ein Templer nur irrelevant mehr Schaden bekommt wenn er kein Parieren, Blocken oder sowas gesockelt hat 2. die Heilstärke des Klerikers nicht mit den Sockelsteinen skaliert 3. die Mantras des Kantors nicht durch die Sockelsteine stärker werden.

Dann mal los:

Assassine:
- Physikalische Krit Manastones 
- eventuell etwas Physikalische Treffsicherheit wenn man merkt das man nichts trifft

Jäger: 
- Angriff +x
- eventuell etwas Physikalische Treffsicherheit wenn man merkt das man nichts trifft

Kantor:
- Angriff +x
- eventuell etwas Physikalische Treffsicherheit wenn man merkt das man nichts trifft

Kleriker:
- Magieverstärkung 
- auf jeden Fall bei den Items auf Magische Treffsicherheit achten notfalls sockeln

Zauberer: 
- Magieverstärkung 
- auf jeden Fall bei den Items auf Magische Treffsicherheit achten notfalls sockeln

Beschwörer:
- Magieverstärkung 
- auf jeden Fall bei den Items auf Magische Treffsicherheit achten notfalls sockeln

Gladiator:
- Angriff +x
- eventuell etwas Physikalische Treffsicherheit wenn man merkt das man nichts trifft

Templer:
- Physikalische Krit Manastones 
- eventuell etwas Physikalische Treffsicherheit wenn man merkt das man nichts trifft

-------------------
Erklärung:

- für 1 Handwaffenträger (Assassine, Templer) ist der Grundschaden auf den Waffen zu niedrig alsdas ein bisschen +Angriff irgenteinen Einfluss hätte. Der Hauptschaden kommt durch Kritische Treffer also sollte man diese sooft erzeugen wie man nur kann.

- für Caster (Kleriker, Beschörer, Zauberer) ist erstmal das schlimmste wenn ein Angriff fehlschlägt. Daher ist Treffsicherheit sehr sehr wichtig kann aber durchaus mit den Stats auf den Gegenständen abgedeckt werden. Wenn man trifft will man aber konstant guten Damage fahren da die Casts sehr lange dauern und man sich nicht auf krits verlassen kann.

- für 2 Handwaffenträger (Gladiator, Kantor, Jäger) die Waffen mit einem hohen Grundschaden tragen dafür aber langsam zuschlagen bzw. schiessen ist jedes bisschen Grundschaden mehr auf der Waffe Gold wert. Btw. Jäger die Spezialschüsse der Jäger sind alle Physikalisch nicht magisch. Der Kantor hat zwar auch eine Magische Attacke sogar eine Chain dafür. Aber im Laufe des Lvlns wird diese nichtmehr ausgebaut sondern nurnoch die Physikalischen Angriffe.


Prinzipiell würde ich von einem wilden Sockeln aller Stats abraten, da man dadurch kaum konstant stärker wird. Und stärker wollen wir alle werden oder?

@ All natürlich ist das hier nur MEINE Betrachtung der Dinge Diskusionen sind gern gesehen (würde auch sehr gerne dann die Steine korrigieren).


----------



## advanced08 (27. September 2009)

man sollte erwähnen das man nur bis 440 crit sockeln sollte da das der softcap ist und ab da crit nicht mehr soviel bringt 


und das man während des levelns am besten auch items mit ausweichen tp o.ä sockelt um nicht immer reggen zu müssen ..

an sich aber sehr schön


----------



## Elenor (27. September 2009)

Der Kantor geht eigl. auf Crit und AP. Später kommt noch Parry dazu weil er Skills bekommt die nur nach einem Parry angewendet werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (27. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> man sollte erwähnen das man nur bis 440 crit sockeln sollte da das der softcap ist und ab da crit nicht mehr soviel bringt



sehr interessant das wusste ich z.b. garnicht. Generell such ich auch noch nach Zahlen wie 19 Physikalischer Krit erhöht die Kritchance gegen lv20 Mobs um 0,4%

sowas find ich bisher nirgents  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (27. September 2009)

also ich hab mich natürlich nach paar assasine guides umgeschaut um die mechanik der stats usw zu verstehen ...

so wie ich es mitbekommen habe erhöhen 10 crit die chance um 1% ob das jetzt für lvl 50 ist oder generell so weis ich nicht ...

zumindest habe ich nach dem umsockeln auf krit steine zum testen deutlich gemerkt wie die chance gestiegen ist und die mobs fallen ...

und ab 440 also 44% hat crit nur noch die hälfte der chance sprich 10 crit sind 0,5%

das bezieht sich alles auf phys krit


----------



## Geige (27. September 2009)

Umfrage unglücklich gewählt, da das ja wohl nur jeder für seine eigene Klasse
beantworten kann, aber Jäger ist deine Auflistung falsch!

Beim Jäger erstmal auf +crit gehen bis das softcap von 44% Critt erreicht ist,
dannach kann es sich jeder selber aussuchen ich gehe dann auf +TP und auf +Agriff
eventuell ist +Treffsicherheit sinnvoll, allerdings wohl nur wenn man oft gegen assas oder andere Ranger kämpft!


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Zauberer:
> - Magieverstärkung
> - auf jeden Fall bei den Items auf Magische Treffsicherheit achten notfalls sockeln



Beim Leveln lohnt es sich, +MP zu sockeln.
Beispiel: 5 Sockel mit jeweils +30 Mana -das ist jetzt Lowlevel- entsprechen etwa einmal Flammenharpune, bei mir sind das 500 Schaden.
             5 Sockel mit jeweils +20 Magieboost sind ~100 Magieboost. Etwa 80-200 Schaden mehr.



Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> - für Caster (Kleriker, Beschörer, Zauberer) ist erstmal das schlimmste wenn ein Angriff fehlschlägt. Daher ist Treffsicherheit sehr sehr wichtig kann aber durchaus mit den Stats auf den Gegenständen abgedeckt werden. Wenn man trifft will man aber konstant guten Damage fahren da die Casts sehr lange dauern und man sich nicht auf krits verlassen kann.



Soweit ich weiß, setzt der SM Dots. Sind diese Instant, wie z.B. Erosion, macht's nix, wenn einer danebengeht. Ich hab mich jetzt nicht wirklich mit dem SM außeinandergesetzt, deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## advanced08 (27. September 2009)

> -Critical Strike(Confirmed)-
> 
> Zitat
> Value / Chance
> ...


----------



## kicks (27. September 2009)

-Caster sollten vor allem darauf achten, nicht unterbrochen zu werden. Deshalb ist insbesondere für Clerics +concentration wichtig.
-krtitische Zauberchance ist aus dem Spiel genommen soweit ich weiss. Deswegen atm nutzlos
-+HP ist vor allem für low HP Klassen immer sinnvoll und sollte auf jeden Fall mitgesockelt werden


----------



## Navidgirnuod (27. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> -Caster sollten vor allem darauf achten, nicht unterbrochen zu werden. Deshalb ist insbesondere für Clerics +concentration wichtig.
> -krtitische Zauberchance ist aus dem Spiel genommen soweit ich weiss. Deswegen atm nutzlos
> -+HP ist vor allem für low HP Klassen immer sinnvoll und sollte auf jeden Fall mitgesockelt werden



-> Konzentration kann man nicht sockeln
-> wie du sagst gibts nicht
-> ich weis nicht inwieweit manche Klassen darunter leiden zuwenig HP zu haben. In Gruppen sah ich die ZauberInnen schon sehr oft den Boden küssen was aber irgentwie ehr an deren Übermut lag


----------



## kicks (27. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> -> Konzentration kann man nicht sockeln





Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Kleriker:
> - Magieverstärkung
> *- auf jeden Fall bei den Items auf Magische Treffsicherheit achten* notfalls sockeln
> 
> *- für Caster (Kleriker, Beschörer, Zauberer) ist erstmal das schlimmste wenn ein Angriff fehlschlägt.* Daher ist Treffsicherheit sehr sehr wichtig kann aber durchaus mit den Stats auf den Gegenständen abgedeckt werden.



Das war auch eher darauf bezogen..


----------



## Rayon (27. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Gladiator:
> - Angriff +x
> - eventuell etwas Physikalische Treffsicherheit wenn man merkt das man nichts trifft


Gladiator hauptsächlich crit, dann AP, dann HP.


----------



## Moronic (27. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Beim Leveln lohnt es sich, +MP zu sockeln.
> Beispiel: 5 Sockel mit jeweils +30 Mana -das ist jetzt Lowlevel- entsprechen etwa einmal Flammenharpune, bei mir sind das 500 Schaden.
> 5 Sockel mit jeweils +20 Magieboost sind ~100 Magieboost. Etwa 80-200 Schaden mehr.



Was bringt dir ein größere Manapool, wenn der Mob dich kurz und klein schlägt weil er, wegen zu wenig Schaden, in Nahkampfreichweite gekommen ist.

Klar, es gibt den "_15 Meter-ich-sping-mal-eben-rückwärts-in-den-nächsten-Mob-und-lass-mich-vom-dem-zerlegen-Skill_". Aber wozu? Wenn der Mob doch ganz bequem 5 Meter vor einem im Dreck liegen kann.

Zum Leveln eignen sich Steinchen mit +X Magieschaden mehr als n rießen Manapool. Zudem reggt man schneller mit kleinem Pool.


----------



## churippu (27. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Kleriker:
> - Magieverstärkung
> - auf jeden Fall bei den Items auf Magische Treffsicherheit achten notfalls sockeln



Wozu sockel ich als Kleriker (Heiler) Magieverstärken und Treffsicherheit? Heal wird doch vom Magic Boost ned betroffen, der ist doch FIX und Treffen nun ka, denke der trifft eh immer, oder!? Macht da MP+ nicht merh Sinn? :x Oder überseh ich da was?

thx schonmal .,."


----------



## kicks (28. September 2009)

churippu schrieb:


> Wozu sockel ich als Kleriker (Heiler) Magieverstärken und Treffsicherheit? Heal wird doch vom Magic Boost ned betroffen, der ist doch FIX und Treffen nun ka, denke der trifft eh immer, oder!? Macht da MP+ nicht merh Sinn? :x Oder überseh ich da was?
> 
> thx schonmal .,."



Beim solo grinden/questen ist +magic boost sehr gut. in Gruppen und pvp würde ich aber eher +HP sockeln, weil da deine Aufgabe als Cleric eigentlich fast ausschliesslich heilen, dispellen und selbst überleben ist. Items mit +concentration empfehlen sich aber auf jeden Fall, weil man ohne fast dauernd unterbrochen wird. Treffer Chance würde ich persönlich eher als nicht so wichtig einstufen. Hatte im PvE bisher seltenst Probleme Mobs zu treffen.


----------



## Coltaine36 (28. September 2009)

Deiner Sockelempfehlung zum Templar kann man folgen, wenn man mit Greatswords levelt... ist man dagegen 1h+Shield equipt, würde ich statt +Crit doch eher zu +Shielddefence raten, da durch erfolgreiches Blocken erst die Shieldskills und Chains ermöglicht werden.

Kommt einem auf den ersten Blick zwar langsamer vor als mit 2h zu kämpfen - auf lange Sicht kannst Du aber schneller leveln, da Du so gut wie nie unter 80% HP sinkst (Shieldbash und Shieldcounter stunnen den Gegner zusätzlich = Kein Schaden) und quasi keine Downtime mehr hast.
Der ausgeteilte Schaden mit Mace/Sword und den Shieldskills is vor den dicken Schwertern auch nich wirklich viel geringer.... jemand schrieb auf Aionsource dazu: "If you kill mobs 15% faster but take 20% more damage, that's no good."

Willst Du außerdem z.B. als Asmo die Blackclaw-Elites tanken, brauchst Du bei der geringen Auswahl an Taunts im Lowlvl-Bereich unbedingt Provoking Shieldcounter und hast sowieso 1h+Shield angelegt. 
Bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen - find ich persönlich aber sinniger, wann willste denn sonst anfangen Tanken zu lernen?

Greetz,

C36


----------



## zadros (28. September 2009)

Als Assassin kann ich zum leveln momentan nur massen +evade empfehlen und wenn die manasteine für evade leer sind mit +crit und parry auffüllen - so lässts sich gemütlich fast ohne regzeiten leveln - hab momentan 900 evade und 950 parry und rund 13% crit (2 dolche) - reicht voll aus


----------



## advanced08 (28. September 2009)

mit crit kann man auch gut leveln ...

ich hab fast nur auf crit gesockelt und hab rund 25% und nehm kaum schaden während des kampfes es sei den ich verpass nen spell zu unterbrechen ._.


----------



## Drydema (29. September 2009)

und die treffsicherheits sockel bringen kein spell hit nur physischen hit sind also komplett sinnlos für caster


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> und die treffsicherheits sockel bringen kein spell hit nur physischen hit sind also komplett sinnlos für caster



Caster sockeln dann logischerweiße magische Treffsicherheit.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (29. September 2009)

> Kantor:
> - Angriff +x
> - eventuell etwas Physikalische Treffsicherheit wenn man merkt das man nichts trifft



Zurerst Crit, Crit und nochmals Crit (bis Softcap 440)
Danach etwas Parier und HP/TP


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Zurerst Crit, Crit und nochmals Crit (bis Softcap 440)
> Danach etwas Parier und HP/TP




Und dann im PvP direkt umfallen weil man nichts aushält oder im PvE bei AoEs.
Chanter ist eine Buff Klasse, keine DD Klasse!


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Und dann im PvP direkt umfallen weil man nichts aushält oder im PvE bei AoEs.
> Chanter ist eine Buff Klasse, keine DD Klasse!



Ja und lvln muss er auch, und ich bin doch nicht blöd und sockel HP oder son Käse beim lvln, und Parrieren bringt nix, parrieren ist für gerademal 3 Skills insgesamt wichtig, für den Rest ist es egal, klar man bekommt weniger Schaden, aber ich sag immer "tode Mobs machen keinen Schaden mehr".

Also AP und Crit und gut ist, hatte damit bisher keine Probleme, wenn ich von Asmos angegriffen wurde sowieso immer nur im Kampf und wenn diese in der Überzahl waren. Und das Kantor kein DD ist, halte ich zumindest mit Lvl 30 noch für ein Gerücht, klar kann ein Assa mehr Schaden machen, aber zb. ein Gladi braucht für Mobs länger als ich.


----------



## zadros (30. September 2009)

selbst asseln ohne richtige Ausrüstung machen weniger schaden als ein Kantor bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ... liegt einfach daran, dass der Stab unglaublich viel base DMG hat


----------



## Zernikower (30. September 2009)

> ...
> 440 / 44.02%
> 460 / 43.66%
> ...



hat überhaupt wer diese liste mal richtig gelesen? da scheint wohl irgendwas nicht ganz zu stimmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (30. September 2009)

Zernikower schrieb:


> hat überhaupt wer diese liste mal richtig gelesen? da scheint wohl irgendwas nicht ganz zu stimmen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zuende lesen:

300 to 440, 10 points = 1% increase
440 to 600, 10 points = 0.5% increase

also alles richtig *shrug*


----------



## advanced08 (30. September 2009)

Zernikower schrieb:


> hat überhaupt wer diese liste mal richtig gelesen? da scheint wohl irgendwas nicht ganz zu stimmen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum ?

ab 440 fängt das diminishing return an (kp ob es richtig geschrieben ist glaub nicht ...)

sprich man bekommt pro 10 punkte nur noch 0,5%


----------



## Macta (30. September 2009)

440 / 44.02%
460 / 43.66%

Es ist zwar richtig, dass ab 440  10 Krit-Wertung nur 0,5% Kritchance geben,
aber soweit ich weiß, werden die dann dazu addiert, also
440 (44%) + 20 (1%) = 45%

Wenn alles nur mit 0,5% berechnet wird, dann müsste man ja nur 23% Kritchance haben.

Demnach, um auf ~43,5% zu kommen, muss ab dem Softcap von 440, die letzen
40 schon auf 0,5% herabgestuft werden, was für mich keinen Sinn ergibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (1. Oktober 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> 440 / 44.02%
> 460 / 43.66%
> 
> Es ist zwar richtig, dass ab 440  10 Krit-Wertung nur 0,5% Kritchance geben,
> ...


Die Tabelle basiert auf afaik 50k Schlägen, und bei einem Critwert von 460 kamen eben prozentual weniger Crits bei raus als bei noch weniger Critrating (440) - somit ist das Softcap 440 und man kann ablesen, dass man weniger crittet obwohl man mehr Critrating hat. Hat schon seine Richtigkeit so.


----------



## zadros (1. Oktober 2009)

lol wie das menschliche gehirn so ist ersetzt es in gedanken automatisch kleinere zahlenfehler ... mist! übersehen xD


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit!

Dennoch muss ich beim Jäger intervenieren! Treffsicherheit ist total über! Ich hab noch nicht ein einziges Mal daneben geschossen! Und wenn man mal gegen einen Gegner spielt, der einen hohen Ausweichwert hat, bentutzt man einfach seinen ACC Buff! Außerdem hat der Jäger durch die passiven skills eh schon einen sehr hohen ACC Wert! 

Ich geh zunächst voll auf Phys. Crit und wenn ich davon mal keine Steine mehr habe Angriff! Der kritische Schaden ist einfach verdammt stark! Zudem kommt beim Jäger meistens noch ein Effekt, das der Gegner ein Stück zurück geworfen und betäubt wird!


----------



## advanced08 (1. Oktober 2009)

der kritische schaden beträgt seit 1.5 2.2x

das heißt bissien mehr als das doppelte ... falls es jemanden interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (4. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> der kritische schaden beträgt seit 1.5 2.2x
> 
> das heißt bissien mehr als das doppelte ... falls es jemanden interessiert
> 
> ...



Deswegen wurde vermutlich auch der magische Krit rausgenommen... auf Level 20 einen Krit von über 1,2k rauszuhauen ist einfach böse :>


----------



## Norjena (4. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Deswegen wurde vermutlich auch der magische Krit rausgenommen... auf Level 20 einen Krit von über 1,2k rauszuhauen ist einfach böse :>



Geht, als Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, allerdings ist das wie Lotto, kannst auch genauso für 500critten, oder 700+unkrit...


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Geht, als Jäger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt ist mir auch aufgefallen! Manchmal mach ich mit betäubender Schuss 1500 crit (mit lvl 23) und manchmal nur 600! Aber ich hab auch schon noncrits mit dem Schuss von 900 gehabt! Steig da nicht so ganz durch!

Edith: das hat nichts mit dem movement zu tun und die Mobs sind auch die Gleichen!


----------



## RealHaspa (5. Oktober 2009)

Kleriker:

Bis lvl 25 ist es eigentlich egal wie du Sockelst (ja ich setzte nun eine gewisse Inthel...Interi..Inte..ach egal, voraus, dass ich damit nicht Ausweichen meine z.B.).

Magic Boost ist sicherlich ganz nett, aber wenn ich solo einen Spell mehr benötige um nen Mob zu killen bringt mich dit auch nich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab lvl 25 und dem Starten von Instanzen.

Für PvE sollte man als Kleriker ca. 1/3 seiner Slots mit Shield Defense sockeln (JAAAA Shield Defense, NEIN das ist kein Schreibfehler), den Rest mit HP Steinen. Mana Probleme sollte KEIN Kleriker ab dem lvl mehr haben..mal ehrlich...(Penance, Mana Treatment, MP Potions, Resting, etc). Shield Defense verringert den Schaden den man bekommt erheblich...

Für PvP ausschließlich HP Steine.

Sofern ihr Enchantment Stones benutzen wollt um Eure Ausrüstung weiter zu verbessern. Erste Prio zum Enchanten ist Euer Schild (+1 Ench = +2% Damage Reduction), dann Eure Rüstung (+ Phys Defense), dann erst Eure Waffe (+Weapondamage +Magic Boost).

MfG


----------



## advanced08 (5. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Geht, als Jäger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schaffe ich auch als assa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (11. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Beim Leveln lohnt es sich, +MP zu sockeln.
> Beispiel: 5 Sockel mit jeweils +30 Mana -das ist jetzt Lowlevel- entsprechen etwa einmal Flammenharpune, bei mir sind das 500 Schaden.
> 5 Sockel mit jeweils +20 Magieboost sind ~100 Magieboost. Etwa 80-200 Schaden mehr.



Zwar schon was älter, aber dazu wollte ich, als überzeuter MV Pusher mal was sagen:

Die Erklärung auf eine Flammenharpune betrachtet ist sicherlich in sich schlüssig. Nur hast du daran gedacht, dass sich die MV auf alle Casts bezieht? Heisst, du musst deine 80-200 Schaden auf alle Casts beziehen, die du machst, bis du OOM bist und dann kannst du den Schadensgewinn mal vergleichen.

Heisst, wenn du 30 Casts durchbekommst, bevor du oom bist. Jeder Cast davon um die 100 Dmg mehr macht,... merkste wat? 

Also ist meine Meinung: MP als Zauberer ist verschwendeter Sockelplatz.


----------



## Sin (12. Oktober 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Stimmt ist mir auch aufgefallen! Manchmal mach ich mit betäubender Schuss 1500 crit (mit lvl 23) und manchmal nur 600! Aber ich hab auch schon noncrits mit dem Schuss von 900 gehabt! Steig da nicht so ganz durch!
> 
> Edith: das hat nichts mit dem movement zu tun und die Mobs sind auch die Gleichen!



Ihr habt probleme, mein Kantor ist 38, und der höchste Crit den er je hatte, war 1058 ^^


----------



## Norjena (12. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme, mein Kantor ist 38, und der höchste Crit den er je hatte, war 1058 ^^



Das hatte ich als Jäger schon mit 19 im Elitegebiet von Veteron, um genau zu sein sogar 1200irgendwas^^.

Aber Jäger ist langweilig, ohne JS kannst es vergessen, und mit JS macht es keinen Spaß, dann doch besser SM (rumhüpfen wie auf Dope ist einfach nervig), auch wenns nicht DIE Dmg Maschine ist, viele viele kleine Zahlen machen auch Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sin (12. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das hatte ich als Jäger schon mit 19 im Elitegebiet von Veteron, um genau zu sein sogar 1200irgendwas^^.
> 
> Aber Jäger ist langweilig, ohne JS kannst es vergessen, und mit JS macht es keinen Spaß, dann doch besser SM (rumhüpfen wie auf Dope ist einfach nervig), auch wenns nicht DIE Dmg Maschine ist, viele viele kleine Zahlen machen auch Mist
> 
> ...



Nunja, ich wusste vorher dass der Kantor kein DD ist. Bin dennoch im groben und ganzen zufrieden, auch wenn ich keine extrem hohen crits fahre. Das überlass ich den richtigen DDs. Dafür bin ich etwas stabiler und kipp nicht beim ersten Schlag vom Elitemob um ^^


----------



## RiceKing (15. April 2012)

hallo zusammen 

ich bin noch ziemlich neu bei den klerikern und somit auch noch unsicher was die sockelung angeht.hab eben was gelesen von shield defense sockeln...sorry für die dumme frage aber was für ein mana stein ist shield defense auf deutsch? x.x konnte da nix finden

lohnt sich mag. abwehr zu sockeln oder sollte ich das? ^^ Und wie siehts mit magieverstärkung aus..? bringt ja für einen Heiler an sich garnix oder ? ausser er kloppt auch mit drauf.

ansonsten hau ich soweit nur tpsteine rein.. und bin mit dem kleriker nur in gruppen (mind 1-3 anderen leuten) unterwegs.

ich hoffeihr könnt mir weiter helfen o.o


----------



## 13101987 (17. April 2012)

Mit Shield Defense ist Blocken gemeint
Du kannst Blocken sockeln (gegen Nahkämpfer echt fein), Magische Abwehr (gegen Magieklassen und CC aller Art super) oder auch Magieverstärkung. Letzteres bringt dir im PvP wesentlich mehr Schaden, jedoch leidet deine Möglichkeit im Kampf lange zu überleben. Generell lohnen sich mehrere Sets, wenn du jedoch wenig Zeit/Lust hast solltest du auf Blocken oder Magiewiderstand gehen, wenn du denn am PvP interessiert bist.


----------



## DuresBear (7. Mai 2012)

Ich würde noch hinzufügen dass ein MRes Wert von unter 2k keinen sinn macht um 55.


----------



## Mayestic (7. Mai 2012)

RiceKing schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich bin noch ziemlich neu bei den klerikern und somit auch noch unsicher was die sockelung angeht.hab eben was gelesen von shield defense sockeln...sorry für die dumme frage aber was für ein mana stein ist shield defense auf deutsch? x.x konnte da nix finden
> 
> ...



Also zum leveln fand ich es fast egal. Ich habe immer TP genommen. Aber im Endcontent mit der richtigen Rüstung da laufen die meisten Kleriker wenn ich das so richtig in Erinnerung habe nachwievor mit Magieresi rum und zwar in allen Sockeln bzw um so auf 2200+ zu kommen. 
Magie ist ja nicht nur reines Zauberzeugs. Auch andere Angriffe anderer Klassen denen man es eigentlich garnicht zutraut sind magische Angriffe und die werden ebenfalls damit negiert. 
Die meisten Kleriker bei uns haben zwei Ausrüstungen. Eins für Schaden im PvE und eins für Schadensminderung im PvP. 

Inspiziere doch einfach mal ein paar Kleriker die Endcontent Equip tragen. Dann wirste sehn was derzeit aktuell so in Mode ist und notfalls kannste sie sogar fragen warum sie so sockeln und wie ihre Erfahrungen sind.


----------



## DuresBear (8. Mai 2012)

MBOOST zum leveln. meien 50er klerik hatte so 2k Mboost und du konnstes normale mobs 1-2 hitten. TP bringt dir wenn du schnell hoch kommen willst leider gar nichts. Moobst ios the way to go, wenn du schnell lvln willst.

PS: man kann nicht mehr nachsehen was wer trägt.

Unverändert jedoch:

Mboost/Mtreff (!) als DMG set, MRes als Deffset. Blocken ist rein optionales 3. Set. Hat sich seit 1.5 nichts geändert.


----------



## Mayestic (8. Mai 2012)

DuresBear schrieb:


> PS: man kann nicht mehr nachsehen was wer trägt.



Wieso denn das nicht mehr ? Also vor 6 Wochen ging es noch. Ich meine damit nicht das "Armory" ich meine damit im Spiel selbst wenn ich neben dem Spielerchar stehe dann kann ich doch nachschaun was er trägt sofern er es zulässt.


----------



## Geige (30. Mai 2012)

Das geht nach wie vor, Dures meinte jetzt aber wohl eher die Armory.


----------



## Merela (20. Januar 2013)

Einige Anmerkungen:

Physischer Krit ist für alle Klassen, die physischen Schaden machen, wichtig, also für Gladiatoren, Templer, Kantoren, Jäger und Assassinen. 500-550 sind gute Werte fürs PVE, PVP sollte etwas höher liegen, etwa 600-700. Bei Templer und Kantoren etwas niedriger, was das PVE angeht, da reichen 450.

PVE-Templer, also klassische Tanks, sollten auch TP sockeln. Ein paar zusätzliche Lebenspunkte sind auch für die anderen Klassen nicht verkehrt.

Kantoren haben relativ viele Fähigkeiten, die auf Paraden hin ausgelöst werden, daher sockeln manche Kantoren auch Parieren.

Kantoren, die ein zweites Rüstungsset haben, könnten darin Heilverstärkung sockeln.

Physicher Angriff steigert den Schaden pro Attacke pro Waffe um einen fixen Wert. Es ist für Assassinen und Dualwield-Gladiatoren daher viel wertvoller als für alle anderen Klassen. Vor allem Dolch-Assassinen sind mit Angriff gut beraten, das sie durch ihre Waffenwahl ohnehin viel Krit haben und sehr schnell angreifen.

Kleriker sockeln als Heiler in Inis Heilverstärkung, für Solo-PVE und als DDs Magieverstärkung und fürs PVP Magiewiderstand. Wer wirklich die Zeit, Geduld und das Glück hat, 3 Rüstungsets vollständig auf diese Art durchzusockeln,  ist zwar irgendwie seltsam, auf eine gewisse Art aber bestimmt gesegnet.

Ausweichen und Magiewiderstand sind alles-oder-nichts-Werte, man sockle sie also entweder hoch, so dass man wirklich nicht getroffen wird, oder gar nicht. Anders als bei Angriff oder TP bringt es nichts, ab und zu einen Stein dazuzusockeln. Magiewiderstand ist in erster Linie für Kleriker interessant, Ausweichen nur und wirklich nur für Assassinen und Jäger.


----------

